# My Newest Ride - 68 Huffy Rail



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Oct 25, 2020)

I had this bike for one day as a kid in 1968. Was stolen that night. Only took 52 years to reunite!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Oct 25, 2020)

It's never too late for a happy childhood!


----------



## Schwinnguy74 (Nov 25, 2020)

Wow, this is crazy I recently purchased a 1968 huffy rail i took delivery of it last Saturday! Such KQQL bike's im in love!


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 25, 2020)

It is in great shape.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 25, 2020)

You found it! Lot's of good bikes here!

PM me if you still need your sissy bar pad and stuff.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 25, 2020)

Added a V-room motor to mine.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Dec 3, 2020)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Added a V-room motor to mine.
> View attachment 1307139



My Grandson loves turning on the V-room!


----------

